Ask HN: What are the Stripe alternatives? - drt
======
reuven
I keep hearing great things about Stripe. But I live and work outside of the
US (in Israel), so I can't use them.

I'm also interested in Stripe alternatives, particularly those that can work
with companies that aren't based in the US.

------
brudgers
An extensive thread about Paypal alternatives is less than 2 years old:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9123336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9123336)

It might be relevant.

------
herbst
braintree

